# Guitar Playing and Music Innuendos



## right_to_rage (Mar 18, 2011)

I was talking to a guitar playing buddy at work about this, and we could only think of a handful. Give me your most suggestive, creative and sexualized phrases.

I think the best one we came up with was "One handed G string pull offs".


----------



## synrgy (Mar 18, 2011)

Fingering.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 18, 2011)

"I broke my G-string while fingering a minor... I was trying to play Stairway to Heaven."


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gotta get a good grip on my wang bar!!!


----------



## Asrial (Mar 18, 2011)

"You harmonize perfectly with my flute"
Flute themed, but what the fuck.

"If you were a guitar, I'd tap you all day with both of my hands" <-- more of an one-liner 

And one for the girls also:
"I couldn't help but notice your gear. My ex was an Ibanez-guy, you seem like a Schecter"


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 18, 2011)

I rub my neck vigorously all the time.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, it's 27 inches long...


----------



## avenger (Mar 18, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Yeah, it's 27 inches long...


 Mines 28.625!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 18, 2011)

avenger said:


> Mines 28.625!



Yeah, well I also play bass so mine's actually 34"


----------



## Sofos (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine may be 25.5", but it's the width that counts. 2 4/25" at the nut


----------



## Unto The Sky (Mar 18, 2011)

'High output'

something about a quarter inch filling in perfectly

Something about having a lovely rack

High access helping reach those hard to reach places?

This was surprisingly difficult!


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 18, 2011)

I might be able to think of one if BareKnuckle had a pickup called "Donkey Punch"


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 18, 2011)

I put my Worm into a Big Muff.

And yes, I am talking about chaining Electro-Harmonix pedals.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ah, 27" inches. That extra 1.5" inches makes all the difference! LOL.


----------



## Skanky (Mar 18, 2011)

When I was playing with the G-string, I accidentally busted a nut.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 18, 2011)

Touch my wood...


----------



## White Cluster (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm gonna rest on your saddle and grab you by the neck to mute you. Then I'm gonna play with your knobs.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 19, 2011)

At one point I was having a nut problem. When I was trying to fix it, I apparently had my G string too tight, and I popped a ball completely off! There is nothing so sickening as not being able to avoid an accident like this, and I knew as soon as I heard that noise that I was going to regret it, and I was right. I was trying not to get blood on the floor as I went to the bathroom.

True story, weirdly enough.


----------



## right_to_rage (Mar 20, 2011)

Tap that.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 20, 2011)

Stick in a straight mute.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 20, 2011)

I like to plug my Monster cable into her rack.



....and have sex wif her bewbies.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 20, 2011)

Pull-off.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 21, 2011)

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Magic_Flute

I'll let you blow on it.


----------

